# Removing waxoyl



## DMcC (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi all,

I am looking to clean up the engine bay in my car and it has had a couple of coats of Waxoyl when it was new. I don't like the look of the waxoyl and was looking to know if anyone had a way of getting it off? I tried Gunk and also tried paint thinners but very little came off.

Any Tips/Info on how to get it off are welcome,

Cheers Danny :thumb:


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

DMcC said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to clean up the engine bay in my car and it has had a couple of coats of Waxoyl when it was new. I don't like the look of the waxoyl and was looking to know if anyone had a way of getting it off? I tried Gunk and also tried paint thinners but very little came off.
> 
> ...


The problem with Waxoyl is it is made to withstand things, otherwise it would not be very good...

I have not tried myself but it is a Petrolium based product and therefore petrol or petrolium based cleaners should help?

I have heard that Steam Cleaning is best to soften it then elbow grease and some strong cleaners (petrol based).

Hope this helps a little :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

White spirit will soften and disolve Waxoyl from memory.

Alan W


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Alan W said:


> White spirit will soften and disolve Waxoyl from memory.
> 
> Alan W


It does yes. I've removed some from my XR2 during the course of my project and that was also done from brand new. Came off reasonably easy and even though Waxoyl gets a pretty poor press these days, what was underneath was perfect factory fresh paint, welds, panel joints etc. Waxoyl isn't the best if put onto already rusting metal as a measure to kill and protect, but if done on a new car, it does work.

Anyway, as Alan says if it's just the regular sprayable waxoyl (same clear stuff you inject into box sections etc. then yes white spirit will remove it. Might take a couple of hits to get rid completely but it will shift it.


----------



## DMcC (Jan 22, 2011)

White Spirits worked very well. I got most of the wax removed, thanks again!


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

sand blast worked for me on bottom of car for welding ha ha


----------

